# pdfchain ebuild --> pdftk Frontend

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe mal ein ebuild für pdfchain gebastelt.

Könntet Ihr mal testen? Der Download von sourceforce bereitet mir noch Kopfschmerzen...

Wenn das Sourcefile unter distfiles liegt kompiliert es gut durch.

 cat pdfchain-0.3.3.ebuild 

```

# Copyright 1999-2012 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

EAPI=4

inherit eutils toolchain-funcs

DESCRIPTION="GUI for the pdftk Toolkit"

HOMEPAGE="http://pdfchain.sourceforge.net/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/pdfchain/pdfchain-0.3.3.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 hppa ppc sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd ~amd64-linux ~x86-linux ~x86-macos"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="dev-libs/libsigc++

   dev-cpp/glibmm

   >=dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.0"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

src_configure() {

   cd "pdfchain-0.3.3"

   

   ./configure || die "configure failed"

}

src_compile() {

   

   emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" CFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}"

}

src_install()  {

   einstall

}

```

Wie baut man da noch eine deutsche Lokalisierung ein?

G. tinitus

----------

## franzf

Bei mir hat der SF-Download gut geklappt.

Folgendes reduziertes Ebuild:

```
# Copyright 1999-2012 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

EAPI=4

DESCRIPTION="GUI for the pdftk Toolkit"

HOMEPAGE="http://pdfchain.sourceforge.net/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 hppa ppc sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd ~amd64-linux ~x86-linux ~x86-macos"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="dev-libs/libsigc++

   dev-cpp/glibmm

   >=dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.0"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}" 
```

Gibt es einen Grund, warum du explizit die toolchain-functions einbindest?

----------

## Tinitus

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Bei mir hat der SF-Download gut geklappt.
> 
> Folgendes reduziertes Ebuild:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das freut mich.

Die toolchain liegt in meiner Vorlage...also keinen Grund.

G. tinitus

----------

## Helmering

Merci fuer den Beitrag,

Gruss, Ralf

----------

